# Wife dies in Corsair?



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2008)

There is a story about a man who was fed up with his wife. She was a pilot and so was he. Well, he bought her a perfect wedding anniversary present. A F4U Corsair. Well story has it that she was so happy she took it up for a spin. Well apon landing she ended up crashing it and killed herself. The Corsair claimed another novice and the husband got away with perfect murder. 



Anyone hear of this story and if it is even true?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2008)

I guess it depends on the timeframe for costs. Sounds a little urban legend-ish to me.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 30, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Sounds a little urban legend-ish to me.




Thats what i thought.


----------



## renrich (Dec 31, 2008)

I have heard it before and it goes back a long time. Was supposedly a rich oil man in Houston. Sounds plausible but I suppose that one could find out by checking on if a Corsair ever crashed with a woman pilot. Used to date a girl who was the daughter of a rich oil guy from Houston. Her daddy had a Bearcat which he raced and she flew in the Powder Puff Derby but never flew the F8F. Anything is possible in Texas. If it is not true, we just act as if it is true and it becomes reality.


----------



## fly boy (Dec 31, 2008)

i would not call it murder just pilot error


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2008)

That guy ought to be hung, shot, castrated, disemboweled, have his eyes yanked out, rupture his ear drums, and have his tongue nailed to his forehead........just for arranging to have the Corsair wreck!!!!

I agree........sounds a bit urban legand to me.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2009)

i thought it was weird too that he would go out and buy a Corsair just to kill his wife. I have looked some on the internet and havent seen anything in the news. I will look a little more, but I doubt I will find anything.


----------



## renrich (Jan 1, 2009)

Remember that when this supposedly happened was not long after WW2 and there were many Corsairs around and they were relatively cheap. My memory may be faulty but I believe that Frank Tallman and Paul Mantz bought some Corsairs from military surplus for around $375 each and the gas tanks were full.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 1, 2009)

renrich said:


> Remember that when this supposedly happened was not long after WW2 and there were many Corsairs around and they were relatively cheap. My memory may be faulty but I believe that Frank Tallman and Paul Mantz bought some Corsairs from military surplus for around $375 each and the gas tanks were full.





if only it was like that today, i would have a back yard full of warbirds.


----------



## renrich (Jan 2, 2009)

Would have been a good investment to have bought Corsairs when they were cheap, looking at today's prices.


----------



## TDSRacing (Jan 7, 2009)

What are todays prices? I saw a cosair crash back in 74 at an air show in Olatha KS. Still have the news paper artical....somewhere.


----------



## renrich (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know for sure but I think I heard that a Corsair in flyable condition is worth well north of 1M.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 8, 2009)

and who is that stupid to waste a good corsair i mean if you are going to kill your wife do it in an ally


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, but that's traceable. While I don't like that a Corsair was used to do it, it's a good idea. It's all pilot error in the eyes of the world.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 9, 2009)

fly boy said:


> and who is that stupid to waste a good corsair i mean if you are going to kill your wife do it in an ally



Do you realise how stupid you'd have to be to do that?

To me ,it sounds like urban legend but if its true .......


----------



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Do you realise how stupid you'd have to be to do that?
> 
> To me ,it sounds like urban legend but if its true .......



yea i mean who would ever use an F4u the pascific mustang to kill there wife


----------



## Southron (Mar 15, 2012)

Maybe he should have bought his wife a GEE BEE racer-I understand that they were also pretty good at eliminating pilots.


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2012)

meimeilarry said:


> Was supposedly a rich oil man in Houston. Sounds plausible but I suppose that one could find out by checking on if a Corsair ever crashed with a woman pilot.
> 
> __________________
> RS GoldCheap WOW GoldCoach OutletCoach Handbags



This is a copy of part of Renrich's post #4. Am I right in assuming you are just here to sell watches?


----------

